# West Side (Mall Area) Danbury, CT



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I need a sub with a truck or a skid steer / backhoe with a box to plow a lot off of Miry Brook RD near the mall and airport in Danbury, CT.

If interested let me know.


----------

